#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API1169 exams questions and answer

## daveb

I am doing home study for API 1169. Please help me with exams questions and answers.


Where can I do this Exams online?See More: API1169 exams questions and answer

----------


## jazmalcarvajal

Hi Daved do you find questions of API 1169?

----------


## romeo1412

i find question too

----------


## charliechong

Following share links may help
The share links

API/ASNT**分享: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

